# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oorontsteking voorkomen na zwemmen

## Rockalicious

Hallo allemaal,


Vroeger gebeurde het weleens dat ik last kreeg van m'n oren of mijn keel als ik naar het zwembad was geweest.
Vaak als er een restje water in mijn oren bleef zitten.
Dit is wel over gegaan toen ik ouder werd, echter gaat het nu gebeuren dat ik dagelijks meerdere keren onderwater zal zijn.
Ik ga werken met zeezoogdieren en zal dus veel dingen onderwater moeten doen, op dieptes tot 6 meter. Ik kan klaren, dus mijn oren zullen op dat moment weinig last hebben van de druk.

Ik vroeg me af of er, het liefst natuurlijke, methodes zijn die oorontstekingen of keelontstekingen kunnen voorkomen na het zwemmen. Ik verwacht niet dat ik iedere maand last zal hebben maar ik vroeg me voor de zekerheid af of er misschien middeltjes zijn om eventuele pijntjes te voorkomen.
Ik denk dan het liefst aan onschuldige dingen zoals extra vitamines, het dampen met Vapo Rub en dat soort dingen, maar alle ideeën zijn welkom!




Alvast bedankt voor jullie aandacht

----------

